# Flylady Week of June 16: Zone Bathroom and one other room



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Hope everyone found the flylady weekly thread. We are encouraging one another and trying to commit to making our homes organized and clean. The idea is to spend 10 minutes a day on this zone and working fast to get as much done as you can in 10 minutes. Modify this to what works for you. It may not be this zone at all. Just leave us a few notes on what you are working on and we will lift each other up and be accountable to one another.

*This week's zone is the bathroom and one other room. * 

For those just beginning: it may be to declutter and do obvious cleaning (toilet, sink, floor)

*Monday's mission:* to do a 27 boogie fling of obvious trash (leave things that need to be rehomed, donated, etc..)

Here is the* detailed cleaning list for the bathroom:*
Bathroom detailed cleaning list
Wash area rugs
Scrub/wax floor
Straighten drawers/ cabinets
Clean shower stall/ wax (not the floor!)
Wash shower door
Clean medicine cabinet
Clean scale
Throw away empty bottles


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks. I'm going to tackle both baths this week, deep cleaning the guest bath which stays neat, and decluttering and surface cleaning my bath, which doesn't stay neat. 
Then I'm going to work on the living room as I'll be out of town when that one comes up. Plus the living room is on for this week on the decluttering calendar I'm using.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Have the bath rugs washing, and getting ready to sweep


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

So far: decluttering in the master bath. Washed some hand washables in the sinks so that I can clean them today. 

Also: LOOKED at the upstairs bath.Oh well, made mental note of what needs to be done. First job: fix linen closet door in bath.

Oh, and restocked tp in two bathrooms.

My other room is the master bedroom--have done a little decluttering, throwing out in there.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Incredibly busy week, plus had some very nice conversations with wonderful friends who I hadn't seen in a long time. Wierd that they should all happen this week when I am crazy busy! Sometimes I think I'm being tested--but don't know for what????

So, I have at least scrubbed the sinks, toilet and done some decluttering in the bath. At least it's something.

Today, I hope to soak the bottom of my cotton shower curtain in bleach and wash it tonight. Also, scrub the shower. It keeps pretty clean with the dish wand filled with 1/2 vinegar and 1/2 dishwashing liquid.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This week ended up being a bit of a bust for me as far as decluttering/ cleaning is concerned. I'm getting ready to leave on a 2-1/2 week driving trip so needed to get some things done before I leave, which meant several trips to town, plus working outside on yard maintenance. I did clean the guest bath and straighten up the living room, but didn't actually do any real cleaning of it. Ah well, there will always be things to do around here.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to love flylady...I wish this was all she posted, because then I'd still be following her!

I got everything done in the bathroom this morning. I'd actually never thought to wash the rug in there before...it just got vacuumed :ashamed: It's overcast and supposed to rain later, so hopefully it dries decently enough.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Viggie: Lets help and encourage one another. And yes, this is why we (I ) started these threads. They are not to be yet another distraction or reminder that we didn't "get it all done." I do follow flylady on Facebook, but take what I want from it. She even says to modify for your situation. 

Enjoy your trip, Belfrybat! Living is what it's all about, not cleaning!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry didn't mean to sound negative. I'm actually really excited to find a way to do this that I'll be able to keep up with  I still do a lot of my routines and even when I started exercising, I broke it up into 20 minute walks before each meal which is what I imagined was a flylady approach  Looking forward to cleaning with you!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

No problem, viggie, perfectly understandable. Lots of good ideas for breaking down big jobs from flylady.

Finally got most of the bathroom decluttered and even did some straightening out of the cabinets. Since I labeled some small plastic baskets last summer for the bathroom cabinets and drawers, it has made it very much easier to put things away and straighten things up.


----------

